# A video that will make your day,



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

So I have been following this guy on fb and youtube for quite a while. This is one rescue organization I am happy to donate to when I have some extra funds. He gets calls and goes out and finds the dog and brings them in. Usually from truly horrible situations. It never fails to amaze me, the fact that these dogs have obviously had deplorable lives and yet still manage to learn to love again. The wagging tails get me every time. I know there are many on here who have admitted openly that that dislike little dogs, but I think quite a few of these will make you think again. I, too, always professed to being one who had no need of little dogs, but after having one finally, I have learned that the little guys have all the heart of the big guys and can make you smile in different ways. 
I am always uplifted after watching his rescues and have may faith in humanity restored just a bit .

Anyway, here is one of his videos-






Here's the fb page, 
https://www.facebook.com/eldad75


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

That is really great what they did for that dog!!! Kinda makes you feel all warm and fuzzy all over


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

It is pitiful that little dog wound up being lost or abandoned like that. It is really great to know that there are people out there willing to help her.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Poor little soul. How lovely he had a happy ending.  
How wonderful these people are - I so admire them.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

This is Cora,


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, that certainly started my day with tears..what a good guy..and yes, as much as I love bigger dogs..the little ones are just as wonderful in their own way...


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

Thank you for the tears!!!!!:hug:


----------

